# [SOLVED] What! asking about an underclock..not quiet ;.)



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

mobo gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4
CPU AMD Pii Phenom x4 965 be (default clock 3.4)
4gb ram
corsair tx 750 psu
xfx radeon 7870 GPU

win 7 64 bit

Hej having run a mind OC 3600mhz via BIOS 
and moving between windows Power options ...Balanced when not playing games resulting in cpu clocking between 800mhz and 3600 mhz(i.e powering down )
and then High Performance when playing games to force the 3600mhz OC
I now have a situation that the cpu will not power down when idling..stays at 3400mhz which is the default and how it is set in bios with x17 multiplier.

Windows Power options are on the default Balanced settings
and I have turned on and off C1E and Cool & Quiet in the BIOS though I have no amd utility software installed.

AMD overdrive is off in catalyst control centre..
Googled it but found no suitable answer...

Just started yesterday-

ANy suggestions please?

many thanks
´REMA


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: What! asking about an underclock..not quiet ;.)*

when you mess with the windows power options it messes with anything you have set in the BIOS and ay some point it will reset it back to normal.

You should have windows set on balanced but have it so the computer will not go to sleep or atleast the hard drive.

You should have c1e disabled but keep cool n quiet on that way the cpu will downclock to its default or lower when its not doing much then it will overclock when it is doing something intensive.

leave the windows stuff alone.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: What! asking about an underclock..not quiet ;.)*

Hello finally got it working again after struggling all day...I reinstalled coretemp and installed cpu-z (for confirmation of coretemp readings )
I think coretemp even though I declined, installed a load of pup's but I seem to have got rid with Norton, spywareblaster and Malwarebytes...

Don't know why it was ok again....sure that I didn't have any pup's when it started as I regularily run the 3 staed programmes.

I was told that by setting the windows power option to high performance , that it would avoid my cpu jumping from 800mhz to 3400/3600 mhz(as it does in balanced mode) when playing intensive games, and thus be more stable.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Whoever told you that was talking from somewhere they shouldn't be talking from.

When overclocking you always do it in the BIOS and if its not stable you change things in the BIOS. The windows power options have nothing to do with it apart from they can screw it up if you keep messing with them.

The cpu is supposed to jump from 800MHz to 3400 or 3600MHz this is not some problem it is supposed to do that unless you disable that procedure in the BIOS.


----------

